# axillary exploration



## kparker1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure if I can code 38525 or not. The pt was injected with methylene blue, pt had a previous lymphoscinitigram which showed a node in the axilla. a 10 cm incision was made over the mark which was made in nuclear medicine. It was deepened through superficial fasia and no blue stained lymph node was identified, incision was deepend through latissimus muscle, the musculature of the chest and to the anterior aspect of the scapula. Although there was evidence of intermittent activity by gamma probe, no lymph node could be found. No blue stained lymphatics or node could be found after a half hour search it was decided to close the incision. Nothing went to pathology for this procedure. I don't see a code for axilla exploration, not sure how to code this.... do I use an unlisted code?


----------

